# Probleme mit Jsoup in .jar File



## GHS-Richard (25. Sep 2016)

Hallo,
bitte entschuldigt falls das ein bekanntes Problem mit ner einfachen Lösung ist aber ich weis net wie ich ner Suchmaschine das Problem noch erklären soll das sie was dazu findet.
Und zwar:
Ich lese mit der Jsoup-Bilbliothek daten von einer Website aus. In der IDE Umgebung von Eclipse funktioniert das (nun endlich) einwandfrei. Exportiere ich mein Programm allerdings in ein .jar file und starte dieses, passiert NIX...NULL
woran liegt denn sowas?
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Thallius (25. Sep 2016)

Wahrscheinlich benutzt du absolute Pfade oder lädst Dateien als File und nicht als Resource. Das übliche halt...


----------



## GHS-Richard (25. Sep 2016)

Hier mal ein stück quelltext
Im Grunde lade ich keine Dateien...sondern hol mir die Seite nur als html document wozu Jsoup ja auch da ist?!. und die Webadresse ist ne absolute ja(String hautpseite = "http://www.website.de") wie sollte ich sie sonst beschreiben?!
Was mich nur stark verwundert ist das es in eclipse funzt und sonst net.

try{
       JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Bis hier hin komm ich");
       Document startseite = Jsoup.connect(hauptseite).get();
       Elements startseitenElemente = startseite.select("div#navi ul li a[href]");
       JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Bis hier her nicht");
...


----------



## Thallius (25. Sep 2016)

dann start die jar doch einfach mal aus einer cmd shell heraus. Dann bekommst du auch eine Fehlermeldung


----------



## GHS-Richard (25. Sep 2016)

Ah guter Ansatz danke...
Da haut er diese Exception raus...könnt jetz danach suchen, aber vielleicht hast du direkt ne Behebung dafür?!?!
Meine Interpretation: Beim umwandeln in das .jar File wird die Jsoup-Bibliothek net mit genommen und kann durch die Datei dann auch nicht verwendet/angewand werden, richtig?...
Wenn ja wie behebe ich das problem?
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jsoup/Jsoup
[...]


----------



## Thallius (25. Sep 2016)

indem du in unter den build properties die jsoup jar als external jar einbindest.


----------



## GHS-Richard (25. Sep 2016)

Klingt gut. Aber so wie ich das sehe habe ich das bereits...
Rechtklick Projektname/Build Path/Add External Archives/jsoup.jar auswählen ...
Ergebnis: The archive is already on the build path and will net be added.

Oder meinst du was anderes...sorry wenn ich mich grad anstelle :-(


----------



## Thallius (25. Sep 2016)

wie hast du denn deine jar erstellt? Ich hoffe doch mit der Export Funktion von Eclipse?


----------



## GHS-Richard (25. Sep 2016)

aaaaaah ok läuft jetz zumindest weis nur noch net obs so elegant ist...
hab jetz die jsoup.jar ins java verzeichnis geschoben also C:\Programme\java\jre......
ist jetz nur die frage sollte, sollte ich mein programm mal auf nem anderen rechner verwenden, muss ich die jsoup.jar dann jedes mal erst dort einbinden oder!? oder gibts noch nen anderen weg?

Aber bin bis hierhin schon erstmal sehr sehr zufrieden das es überhaupt läuft. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## GHS-Richard (25. Sep 2016)

Ja genau mit der export funktion dann auf jarfile...dann projekt ausgewählt sonst nix weiter verändert und noch die main classe definiert...zum weiteren anpassen des Buildpath bzw selectieren von Biblio referenzen is da nix?!


----------



## Meniskusschaden (25. Sep 2016)

GHS-Richard hat gesagt.:


> Ja genau mit der export funktion dann auf jarfile...dann projekt ausgewählt


Du wählst beim Exportieren JAR file? Teste doch mal Runnable JAR file. Vielleicht klappt es damit besser.


----------



## GHS-Richard (25. Sep 2016)

Irre, geht tatsächlich sehr sehr geil...dachte zwar hatte ich ausprobiert aber scheinbar net.
Vielen Dank große Hilfe


----------

